# Mobley S&T Speculation



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

> News
> The Nuggets did not directly address their need for a shooting guard in the draft, but the Denver Post is reporting that there is mutual interest in free agent sharp-shooter Cuttino Mobley. Mobley averaged over 17 points per game last season and opted out of his contract with the Kings.
> 
> Views
> The Nuggets only have their midlevel exception, which is less than the amount that Mobley could have made for Sacramento next season. However, a sign-and-trade deal could work, and Nuggets Nene and Voshon Lenard have compatible salaries. Mobley also has reported interest from the Clippers and could draw even more offers if free agent guards Michael Redd, Joe Johnson, and Larry Hughes all end up re-signing with their current teams.


Link

Mobley for Nene and Lenard? I'd do it for sure.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we wont


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> we wont


And i suppose your the GM...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, if Denver won't let go of Nene, then they can go try to get Mobley away from 9 other teams with the MLE, because beyond Nene, the Nuggets don't have anything tradable that the Kings would want.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> And i suppose your the GM...


nope but i do have logic. thats all it takes. :clap:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, if Denver won't let go of Nene, then they can go try to get Mobley away from 9 other teams with the MLE, because beyond Nene, the Nuggets don't have anything tradable that the Kings would want.


exactly. and if it comes down to us and 9 other teams offering the MLE, we have a decent shot. starting position, winning team, great team/city/owner/facilities, he likes our team (he is coming after us) and weve reciprocated interest for a few years...it works out nice. might get him, might not but its a good chance.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> And i suppose your the GM...


as i was saying...we wont. kiki just said he wont trade nene for mobley.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> exactly. and if it comes down to us and 9 other teams offering the MLE, we have a decent shot. starting position, winning team, great team/city/owner/facilities, he likes our team (he is coming after us) and weve reciprocated interest for a few years...it works out nice. might get him, might not but its a good chance.


Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team... Eh... I suppose 7th seed and 8th seed in two years can be somewhat considered winning... Great team/city/owner/facilities... Eh... he likes our team he is coming after you? Musta missed that part... I failed to read any part where Mobley is chasing the Nuggets... But then you look at something...

For the Kings....

Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team...6th seed this year, but has been a consistent winning team ... Great team/city/owner/facilities... hell yes... he likes our team he is coming after you? Well, he opted out for a reason, perhaps more money from the Kings, doubt its happening, but the Kings seem like they're in a much better position than you are, and I doubt we see the Cat in a Kings uniform again


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

first of all, if the kings want him, they can have him and none of this discussion even exists. its clear you guys do not:



S-Star said:


> Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team... Eh... I suppose 7th seed and 8th seed in two years can be somewhat considered winning... Great team/city/owner/facilities... Eh... he likes our team he is coming after you? Musta missed that part... I failed to read any part where Mobley is chasing the Nuggets... But then you look at something...


wed be a higher seed than 7th with mobley. and our facilities are best in the league. if we had cap space mobley would alraedy be a nugget. 



> For the Kings....
> 
> Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team...6th seed this year, but has been a consistent winning team ... Great team/city/owner/facilities... hell yes... he likes our team he is coming after you? Well, he opted out for a reason, perhaps more money from the Kings, doubt its happening, but the Kings seem like they're in a much better position than you are, and I doubt we see the Cat in a Kings uniform again


again, if you guys wanted him, none of this would be happening. and all things equal id bet anything he would choose the nuggets over the kings. we barely finished behind you last year and we are rising...the kings are not.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I would love to get Nene but with all the trades that Petrie has done, noone knew they were about to happen so I don't see this as happening either. None of the ones that the media talk about will happen.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> S-Star





> Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team... Eh... I suppose 7th seed and 8th seed in two years can be somewhat considered winning... Great team/city/owner/facilities... Eh... he likes our team he is coming after you? Musta missed that part... I failed to read any part where Mobley is chasing the Nuggets... But then you look at something...


Starting - Check
Winning- Yes, 7th and 8th seeds w/ winning records. How's that not considered winning. Kings are in a bit of a free fall. Or did the Rockets not overtake their 5th seed. The Nuggets also finished one game behind the Kings. One franchise going up...the Kings trying to rebuild on the fly (usually end up overspending and falling to pieces).
Great team - Building consistancy.
Great City - Every Homer has to say yes. You did and I will.
Great Owner - Endless pockets and a love for the game. Couldn't get much better. Sac-town has great owners as well.
Great Facilities - Best in the business. Bar none.
Mobley did approach the Nuggets check the link: http://denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_2841906
For the Kings....



> Ok... Starting Position... Check... Winning Team...6th seed this year, but has been a consistent winning team ... Great team/city/owner/facilities... hell yes... he likes our team he is coming after you? Well, he opted out for a reason, perhaps more money from the Kings, doubt its happening, but the Kings seem like they're in a much better position than


Kings drafted Garcia for a reason. The Kings are winners, but you have to admit that w/o CWebb (who is toast) this team's foundation is shaking.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> The Kings are winners, but you have to admit that w/o CWebb (who is toast) this team's foundation is shaking.


It is shaking by not for the worse, if you havent noticed we still have 3 all star type players on our team in Bibby, Miller and Peja..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley appears headed to Clippers 



> Free-agent guard Cuttino Mobley, who joined the Kings in January in a trade with the Orlando Magic for guard Doug Christie, reportedly has agreed to a five-year deal for approximately $42 million with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Geoff Petrie, the Kings' president of basketball operations, said Tuesday night he believed Mobley plans to sign with the Clippers.
> 
> "I haven't heard it officially," Petrie said, "but after my last conversation with (Mobley's agent) Andy (Miller), it sounded as if he was definitely headed in that direction."


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> It is shaking by not for the worse, if you havent noticed we still have 3 all star type players on our team in *Bibby, Miller and Peja*..


Bibby - needs to prove he can ball with a bigger role. I like Bibby too.

Miller - All-Star? That was a fluke. That guy is a stiff and getting closer to being washed up.

Peja- constantly rumored in trades and his shot needs to be rediscovered a little bit. Still shooting above .40 from 3 range. Worst career shooting percentage since his rookie season. Point production dropped off from the previous season as well. 

Shakin' my man shakin'.... :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Andre Miller- needs to learn to shoot from the perimeter to take his game to the next level

Carmelo Anthony- selfish, Glen Robinson-esque, will always be the guy that some though should have been drafted before Lebron :rofl: 

Kenyon Martin- good defender, exposed as a very regular scorer without Jason Kidd

Marcus Camby- old and made of glass is not a good combo

The point is, it's really easy to type ignorant, untrue things about players when you really just hate them.

One trade rumor about vastly overrated Nene and now we have to be trolled about it all summer... :nonono:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Bibby - needs to prove he can ball with a bigger role. I like Bibby too.
> 
> Miller - All-Star? That was a fluke. That guy is a stiff and getting closer to being washed up.
> 
> ...


Bibby doesnt need to prove anything, the guy already cared his team before, has been our leader since Webber Left, Miller a fluke ? Not Considering Back to Back All-Stars... and closed to being Washed up, he considered the 2nd or 3rd best Center in the West.... Peja, even though he being rumored to trade, it he still is one of the best SF... dont make it sound like you dont know anything about Basketball...


----------

